# Where do you park for fishing @dickenson plant?



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

I have never fished there and want to give it a try.

thanks.


----------



## walkerscove (Nov 14, 2012)

Assuming you are coming from the Washington D.C. area take I-270 west to the Rt 28 exit at Rockville you willwant to go Rt. 28 west. Stay on 28 through Beallsville. A couple of miles past Beallsville Rt 28 makes a 90 degree right turn at an intersection. At that intersection go left on Martinsburg Road. From that point there are actually signs that will take you to the parking area beside the C & O Canal.

From that parking area you can walk straight down to the Potomac and start fishing as you will be at the lower end of relatively shallow stretch of water on the MD side that extends out a pretty good way from the shoreline. The actual warm water discharge from the power plant is about a mile and half further up river. You can walk up the Canal Towpath and cut over to the river at a number of places.

It's a bit of a drive on Rt. 28. It may not look like much on a map, but once you get off I-270 it will take you a good half hour to get there on most days.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

We used to park at White's Ferry. It is a bit of a hike up stream, maybe 2 or 3 miles, but that's nothing when a guy is young and healthy.
Now, it looks like there is some kind of park closer to the discharge.

No wonder we are all over weight.


----------



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

I drove up there a few months back. It is actually the Dickerson Power Plant near Dickerson, MD. I was right next to the power plant but my girlfriend was restless so I didn't get to look for a path to the river and where to fish although that is what I wanted to do that day. Have any of you EVER experienced that with women? How you want to go fishing and they just seem to want you to do something else? Did I train her wrong? What have I done? 

See Wikipedia:

Dickerson Generating StationThe Dickerson Generating Station started in 1959. The outpour of water from the power plant became the Dickerson Whitewater Course in 1991, a training course for kayakers and canoeists for the 1992 Olympic Games.[9]

The Montgomery County Resource Recovery Facility, a 56 MW generating incineration plant which burns municipal garbage and waste, is located next to the Dickerson Generating Station. This waste-to-energy plant is also served by the CSX railroad line, which delivers trash from a central collection center in Derwood to the plant. The Montgomery County Resource Recovery Facility is operated by the Northeast Maryland Waste Disposal Authority, a state-owned corporation. All of the generating plants at the Dickerson Generating Station were built by the Potomac Electric Power Company, which sold them to the Southern Company in December 2000 as a result of the restructuring of the electricity generating industry in Maryland. The station was included in the spin-off from the Southern Company of Mirant in April 2001, which has since operated and maintained the plant.[10]

In 1991, the 900-foot (270 m)-long cooling water discharge channel from the power plant, which empties into the Potomac River, became the Dickerson Whitewater Course, a canoe and kayak training facility for the 1992 Olympic Games.

The Montgomery County Resource Recovery Facility began operations in 1995. (from Dickerson Generating Station)


----------

